# Red Rocker & Canus Lupis. Remember these?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I pulled these photos from my files. The red bike is a Red Rocker with Sammy Hagar's signature. This was sold on Ebay a while back. I wanted one way back in the day but these cost some high bucks.
The other bike is a 1986 Canus Lupis and it's supposed to be a custom frame. I remember this also. Anyone have any info on these rare bikes?


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

"Red, red, paint it red. Some go for black but I like red!" -Sammy Hagar 

I like the look of that red job. Anyone know who built those?


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*the Red Rockers were built*



cyclodan said:


> "Red, red, paint it red. Some go for black but I like red!" -Sammy Hagar
> 
> I like the look of that red job. Anyone know who built those?


The frames were built in Taiwan.

VTW


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*Red Rocker origins*

To the best of my knowledge, the Red Rocker was a re-painted/re-badged Fisher...

either a Hoo Koo e Koo or Montare, if memory serves correctly...


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

So the big bucks were for Sammy's signature. 
pfffth!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya,

An article I read a while back said that he co-owned a bike store in California, and these were brought in as a house brand. Still pretty cool, but certainly not fillet brazed by Eddie Van Halen...

rb


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

richieb said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the Red Rocker was a re-painted/re-badged Fisher...
> 
> either a Hoo Koo e Koo or Montare, if memory serves correctly...


I am sure of the Fisher connection too. Not sure of which model it was though.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I am sure of the Fisher connection too. Not sure of which model it was though.


If I remember right Sammy was tied into a shop in Mill Valley, I remember both he and Bob Weir were regular riders on Mt Tam. Weir rode a fisher, I remember that from bumping into him on the trail. The Fisher connection fits.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*I believe it was Sausalito cycles...*

Not sure. I remember living in Mill Valley for a while in 92, I only got invited on really good rides after my entire wardrobe, bicycle, helmet, etc were STEALTH black, and my brakes did not ever sqeal...we also had red filters for our night lights. The first super stealth ride i went on i was advised "be prepared to run uphill until you are not visible...and then STAY THERE for at least an hour." It was fun at the time...


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

rideit said:


> Not sure. I remember living in Mill Valley for a while in 92, I only got invited on really good rides after my entire wardrobe, bicycle, helmet, etc were STEALTH black, and my brakes did not ever sqeal...we also had red filters for our night lights. The first super stealth ride i went on i was advised "be prepared to run uphill until you are not visible...and then STAY THERE for at least an hour." It was fun at the time...


Bingo it was Sausilito Cycles. I moved north in '89, so remembering the bike shops and the citys is a bit of purple haze~


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Did you move to the 'emerald triangle'?*

That would explain lots! Bob Wier also rode a Merlin XL pretty regularly...I wonder if he still rides?


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*xxxxoooooooxxxxxxxooooooo*

when Sausalito Cycles was associated with Mike's Bikes?

VTW


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

rideit said:


> That would explain lots! Bob Wier also rode a Merlin XL pretty regularly...I wonder if he still rides?


I am actually in Couer d' Alene Idaho, a little lest congested then the west, 
here is a great link to charlie kellys interview with bob, from '92

http://www.sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/weir_page_1.htm


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*I'm here in Driggs, Idaho...*



Capt Tripps said:


> I am actually in Couer d' Alene Idaho, a little lest congested then the west,
> here is a great link to charlie kellys interview with bob, from '92
> 
> http://www.sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/weir_page_1.htm


Nowhere near the panhandle, but the Teton's are mighty nice....no more city livin' fer me, thank you veddy much.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

rideit said:


> Nowhere near the panhandle, but the Teton's are mighty nice....no more city livin' fer me, thank you veddy much.


I was hoping for a souther road trip that away this summer maybe a 4 day weekender. nice to meet another escapee....


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Gimmeee a hollerr...*



Capt Tripps said:


> I was hoping for a souther road trip that away this summer maybe a 4 day weekender. nice to meet another escapee....


When you come through. Always happy to host an ol'.....rider. We have one or two trails around....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rideit said:


> Nowhere near the panhandle, but the Teton's are mighty nice....no more city livin' fer me, thank you veddy much.


Wow! Make it three Idahoans in one thread. I'm in Boise. What are the chances?


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Wow! Make it three Idahoans in one thread. I'm in Boise. What are the chances?


If you fellow "Spuds" make it up north, drop a line and set up a ride!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sausalito Cycles.*



rideit said:


> Not sure. I remember living in Mill Valley for a while in 92, I only got invited on really good rides after my entire wardrobe, bicycle, helmet, etc were STEALTH black, and my brakes did not ever sqeal...we also had red filters for our night lights. The first super stealth ride i went on i was advised "be prepared to run uphill until you are not visible...and then STAY THERE for at least an hour." It was fun at the time...


Sammy's brother-in-law was his partner at the shop.I went to California(from New York) on my honeymoon in '91 and hit every cool bikeshop from Orange(Bike Beat) up to Pt.Reyes Station(Pt.Reyes Bikes) The Red Rockers were out of production by then but Sausalito cycles had one on the wall and one for sale(I think they retailed for about $800 bucks and the one for sale was reduced to around $500) I almost pulled the trigger on it but backed off at the last minute. _Mountain and City Biking_ did a feature on Sammy in the July '89 ? issue (Sammy was on the cover with a Red Rocker held over his head) There was a pic inside of Sammy and Eddie Van Halen as well.

IMO,

Van Halen with Sammy Hagar...the finest version!!!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

"Van Halen with Sammy Hagar...the finest version!!![/QUOTE]

I was wondering when Van Halen Vs Van Hagar would come into this...

Sammy was a step up for the band if you ask me. DLR was all show and no go...

I'm ALMOST in Idaho...Spokane, actually...does that count?!:?

rb


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

richieb said:


> "Van Halen with Sammy Hagar...the finest version!!!


I was wondering when Van Halen Vs Van Hagar would come into this...

Sammy was a step up for the band if you ask me. DLR was all show and no go...

I'm ALMOST in Idaho...Spokane, actually...does that count?!:?

rb[/QUOTE]

Spokane counts, and actually i will be at the IMBA meeting on the 8th, with some of the crew,,, as long as we are talking vintage SAMMY how about jumping in the "way back machine" and doing a MONTROSE flashback,,, When Sammy first sang ROCK CANDY BABE,,, 

and as a shameless push for our new website,,,, check out 
www.lacticacidheads.com

Happy Trails~


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Montrose!!!*



Capt Tripps said:


> I was wondering when Van Halen Vs Van Hagar would come into this...
> 
> Sammy was a step up for the band if you ask me. DLR was all show and no go...
> 
> ...


Spokane counts, and actually i will be at the IMBA meeting on the 8th, with some of the crew,,, as long as we are talking vintage SAMMY how about jumping in the "way back machine" and doing a MONTROSE flashback,,, When Sammy first sang ROCK CANDY BABE,,, 

and as a shameless push for our new website,,,, check out 
www.lacticacidheads.com

Happy Trails~[/QUOTE]

I saw Montrose open for of all bands, _Boston_  in '78 at Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Red Rocker Rider (Jul 17, 2021)

Tracerboy said:


> I pulled these photos from my files. The red bike is a Red Rocker with Sammy Hagar's signature. This was sold on Ebay a while back. I wanted one way back in the day but these cost some high bucks.
> The other bike is a 1986 Canus Lupis and it's supposed to be a custom frame. I remember this also. Anyone have any info on these rare bikes?


Www.resrockerriders.com hope u all enjoy the site . Non profit historical reference only


----------



## Red Rocker Rider (Jul 17, 2021)

Red Rocker Rider said:


> Www.resrockerriders.com hope u all enjoy the site . Non profit historical reference only


Oops make that www.redrockerriders.com


----------



## Red Rocker Rider (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi all -
Half year later I STILL have site going and growing now . Have two new owners about to be included . Also ... Sammy has commented positive thing about site ... and I’m also wondering anyone have any suggestion how I can obtain two magazine Sammy graces the cover on in 1989 ? “The infamous “mountain & city biking “ as well as newly discovered old gem “Texas Bicyclist “ ??? 
chesk our site of u havent . Www.redrockerriders.com


----------

